# Fokker T8



## Snautzer01 (Nov 26, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2015)

Good shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2015)

something different again!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 3, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2017)

The T.8W's KD+GG and KD+GH were ordered by Finland but not delivered. KD+GG was built as a seaplane, KD+GH as a landplane. These T.8W's were larger than the Dutch version


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Vahe Demirjian (Feb 14, 2020)

http://www.airwar.ru/image/idop/sww2/fokt8/fokt8-1.jpg


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2020)

R923 Kontakt Fotos Wehrmacht Holland Nordsee Beute Fokker Marine See Flugzeug !! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2020)

R922 Kontakt Fotos Wehrmacht Holland Marine Beute Fokker Flugzeug Polizei Wache | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 20, 2020)

That's another plane that deserves more credit than it receives. Great shots


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2021)

FOTO - FLUGZEUG - SEEFLIEGER - BEUTE "Fokker T.VIII-W" - STAFFELWAPPEN -Greece-2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 30, 2021)

FOTO - FLUGZEUG - SEEFLIEGER - BEUTE "Fokker T.VIII-W" - STAFFELWAPPEN - Greece | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Apr 30, 2021)

Seriously cool pics.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 30, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2021)

FOKKER T VIII - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FOKKER T VIII - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





formation

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2022)

??+MH





















5x REPRO Negativ Foto Fokker T.VIII Holland Beute Wasserflugzeug Heinkel He 60 | eBay


Entdecken Sie 5x REPRO Negativ Foto Fokker T.VIII Holland Beute Wasserflugzeug Heinkel He 60 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## cammerjeff (Aug 22, 2022)

I don't think I have ever seen that many He60's in one picture before, Nice!


----------

